# A new concept in motion decoys



## BDC (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Synchronized duck hunting! Not sure these will b a big hit, but im sure someone will find a valuable use for them. Whats the cost? They look just like averysmotion decoys


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

What the heck is with that drake decoy that has its head in the air with is mouth open? Not a big fan of that position


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Motion is the most overrated thing out there.


----------



## shadowman (Mar 10, 2009)

For $129.95/decoy I think I will pass, and put that money towards the gas tank. blhunter is right, motion is totally overrated if you can find the birds, and know where they want to be.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks like GHG ones that simply sit on a stake/base without the need for batteries,etc. I'd be surprised if they are a big hit.

Alex


----------



## hf4l (Sep 7, 2012)

Call me old fashioned but I hunt with motionless decoys, and a hand held flag. I think I'll also pass on this new product.

IMO- The innovation for a lot of the new products these days has plateaued. It's getting ridiculous...


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

Ill take 10 dozen. Do they come in wood duck? :lol:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Honestly if you can't get birds without stuff like this you are not much of a hunter. No wonder the birds are getting so educated.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Fail.

I have no idea how G&H manages to stay in business.


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Fail.
> 
> I have no idea how G&H manages to stay in business.


x2

Realism.......no
Cost......no
Unique products.......no

Only ever owned some floater mallards and they were durable. I guess they still have durability and the made in USA label, but they seem to be wasting R&D time and money on stuff that doesn't matter when it should be working on better poses and paint schemes. They cost more and don't look as good.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

So they twitch? I can do that with a piece of fishing line.
So they make ripples? I can do that with a jerk cord.
I do however enjoy my Mojos...

Too much money and G&H decoys always look cheap and cost too much.


----------

